# Cabbage Rolls and Garlic Cheese Bread



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

10+ large cabbage leaves, 2 lrg heads cored
2# Ground beef, browned
2 cups diced onion
1 cup diced Red Bell pepper
1 heaping tsp minced garlic
2 heaping Tbsp Sun Dried Tomato in oil, minced
1.5 cup Rice, cooked
2 lrg Eggs, beaten
EVOO
Salt, Paprika, Garlic Herb mix
Toothpicks or cotton twine

1 24oz Classico Tomato/Basil sauce
3/4 stick Butter
1 tsp Italian Herbs mix, 1tsp Paprika
3 cups water

Use very hot water to soak & loosen the cabbage leaves, cool in cold water, shake of excess and set aside.
Keep leaves whole, shave the thick part of the vein flat along it's length to allow it to roll. Don't remove vein it makes it a PITA to roll.

Brown beef
Saute veggies & garlic
Add veggies, EVOO and spices to beef, mix well over medium heat.
Remove from heat, let cool.
Add rice and egg, mix well again, set aside.

Melt butter, add sauce, spices and water, simmer on low.
The sauce needs to be thin as to simmer the rolls, or it will thicken too much during cooking. 

Place a generous amount of filling at base of leaf, roll forward half way, fold in sides and finish rolling, secure with toothpick or tie with twine.

Coat bottom of baking dish with sauce and fill with rolls.
Pour remaining sauce over top of rolls, tightly cover with foil.

Bake at 400' till cabbage is soft/tender to a fork.
Cooking time .75hr - 1.25hr, depends on thickness of leaves and whether you like them al dente or soft.

















*Money Shot*


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Damn my mouth is watering...... whats chances of adding bacon in there.......


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I hate cabbage with a passion, grew up eating it and corn 7 days a week. Only thing I hate more is cucumbers. That being said I would try that plate any day of the week.Looks awesome once again chili!


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

If you don't like cabbage... Don't bother, just forget about it.
But.
Take the same filling and cram it into Bell Peppers and BAM!
Bake with sauce on top and finish with shredded cheese a few minutes before pulling out of oven.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

need a job? my wife cant cook worth a shit.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Chile, that does look delicious.

Speckledcroaker, hope the wife doesn't see that post, but I have to admit it did make me laugh.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

We've been doing stuffed peppers weekly all Summer, but the garden is almost played out. I'll have to give cabbage a try! Thanks!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Chile, Maybe I read too fast and missed it.....at what point do the eggs get added?


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

About how long does it stay in the oven at 400? I want to try this, already sent my wife a link in her email so she can help me make it.


----------



## ChileRelleno (Jul 7, 2012)

Flounderpounder said:


> Hey Chile, Maybe I read too fast and missed it.....at what point do the eggs get added?


Thanks, I edited the recipe to show when/how the eggs should be added.



CalvinandHobbes said:


> About how long does it stay in the oven at 400? I want to try this, already sent my wife a link in her email so she can help me make it.


Depends on thickness of cabbage leaves and how you like them, e.g. Al dente or soft in pasta terms.
But approx 45 minutes to 1 hour 15 minutes.
Test the tenderness of the thickest part of the cabbage leaves, a fork or toothpick should pierce without a lot of resistance.


----------



## CalvinandHobbes (Jan 25, 2014)

Thanks! definitely gonna give this one a shot.


----------

